# Is it possible to 'Copy and Paste' on the Kindle Paperwhite?



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

One feature I liked about my kindle Keyboard is that you can highlight text by selecting it using the 5-way controller and then hitting the space bar to automatically enter it into the search bar.  Now using the PaperWhite, if I want to look up instances of a character or phrase in a book (that doesn't have x-ray) I have to type it manually into the search bar.
Anyone know a work around for this? That's really the only thing I miss coming from the KK to the KPW 

-Minnie.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I've not found any way of doing this either.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry, I can't help you, but I'm really glad to learn about this feature on my KK - I've always typed the word and grumbled while doing so!

Thank you!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Since nobody's replied with a way of doing it, I've sent an email to [email protected] requesting they add the facility - suggest you do the same (amazon.com if that's more appropriate).


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

Morf said:


> Since nobody's replied with a way of doing it, I've sent an email to [email protected] requesting they add the facility - suggest you do the same (amazon.com if that's more appropriate).


Thanks for the suggestion. I just emailed them. Maybe if enough people email them, it's something they could add with a future update.


----------

